# Uhrzeit und Wochentag unterschiedliche mit anzeigen



## ffo369 (24. Jun 2018)

Hallo zusammen ich habe ich ein kleine Problem und zwar möchte ich eine zeitgesteuerte anzeige was die Uhrzeit betriff habe ich es hinbekommen leider nicht mit tagen :-(   Samstag und Sonntag soll auch angezeigt werden   Jetzt geschlossen!


So ist der code für die Zeiten

```
<script language="javascript">
<!--


function spruch(){

var datum = new Date()
var stunde = datum.getHours()


if (stunde == 7)
document.write("Büro ist besetzt!")
if (stunde == 8)
document.write("Büro ist besetzt!")
if (stunde == 9)
document.write("Büro ist besetzt!")
if (stunde == 10)
document.write("Büro ist besetzt!")
if (stunde == 11)
document.write("Büro ist besetzt!")
if (stunde == 12)
document.write("Büro ist besetzt!")
if (stunde == 13)
document.write("Büro ist besetzt!")
if (stunde == 14)
document.write("Büro ist besetzt!")
if (stunde == 15)
document.write("Büro ist besetzt!")
if (stunde == 16)
document.write("Büro ist besetzt!")
}

//-->
</script>


<script language="javascript">
<!--
spruch()
//-->
</script>


<span style="color:#FF0990">
<script language="javascript">
<!--


function spruch(){

var datum = new Date()
var stunde = datum.getHours()
if (stunde == 0)
document.write("Jetzt geschlossen!")
if (stunde == 1)
document.write("Jetzt geschlossen!")
if (stunde == 2)
document.write("Jetzt geschlossen!")
if (stunde == 3)
document.write("Jetzt geschlossen!")
if (stunde == 4)
document.write("Jetzt geschlossen!")
if (stunde == 5)
document.write("Jetzt geschlossen!")
if (stunde == 6)
document.write("Jetzt geschlossen!")
if (stunde == 17)
document.write("Jetzt geschlossen!")
if (stunde == 18)
document.write("Jetzt geschlossen!")
if (stunde == 19)
document.write("Jetzt geschlossen!")
if (stunde == 20)
document.write("Jetzt geschlossen!")
if (stunde == 21)
document.write("Jetzt geschlossen!")
if (stunde == 22)
document.write("Jetzt geschlossen!")
if (stunde == 23)
document.write("Jetzt geschlossen!")
}

//-->
</script>


<script language="javascript">
<!--
spruch()
//-->
</script>
```


----------



## FourOhFour (24. Jun 2018)

Java ist nicht JavaScript... 
Jedoch gibt es dafür auch eine Kategorie. Ansonsten auch gerne die FAQs durchlesen. (Hinweis auf nicht-verwenden von Code-Tags)


----------



## Robat (24. Jun 2018)

Also ich versteh weder deine Frage noch den Code den du dazu gepostet hast.
Wenn du das Datum inkl. Zeit und Wochentag ausgeben willst nutz doch `toLocalDateString()`

```
var date = new Date();
var options = { weekday: 'long', year: 'numeric', month: 'long', day: 'numeric' };
console.log(date.toLocaleDateString('de-DE', options));
// "Sonntag, 24. Juni 2018"
```


----------



## mihe7 (24. Jun 2018)

Wieso hast Du zweimal den gleichen Funktionsnamen? Was wird wann ausgeführt? Was soll überhaupt ausgegeben werden?


----------



## ffo369 (24. Jun 2018)

Das habe ich gemacht damit  Stunde  7 bis 16 grün angezeigt wird und 0 bis 6 sowie 16 bis 23 rot blöderweise habe ich keinen Plan wie ich nun Samstag Sontag auch als rot ("Jetzt geschlossen!") anzeigen kann


----------



## mihe7 (25. Jun 2018)

Meinst Du sowas in der Richtung?


```
<!DOCTYPE html>
<html>
<head>
   <meta charset="utf-8">
   <title></title>
   <style>#offen { color: #00ff00; } #offen.zu { color: #ff0000; }</style>
</head>
<body>
   <div id="offen"></div>
   <script><!--
   function istOffen() {
       var datum = new Date();
       var tag = datum.getDay();
       var stunde = datum.getHours();
       return (tag < 5 && stunde > 6 && stunde < 17);
   }
   function spruch() {
       var elem = document.getElementById("offen");
       if (istOffen()) {
           elem.innerText = 'Büro ist besetzt!';
       } else {
           elem.setAttribute("class", "zu");
           elem.innerText = 'Jetzt geschlossen';
       }
   }
   spruch();
--></script>
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## ffo369 (25. Jun 2018)

ja genau sowas 
Sieht ja viel besser aus als mein Chaos

Nur wie bekommt man das nun mit den tagen noch da rein ?


----------



## mihe7 (25. Jun 2018)

Willst Du jetzt die Wochentage selbst auch ausgeben? Wie soll die Ausgabe *genau* aussehen?


----------



## ffo369 (25. Jun 2018)

Also in der Zeit von7 bis 16 geöffnet und in der Zeit von 17 bis  6 geschlossen und Samstag und Sontag komplett geschlossen


----------



## mihe7 (25. Jun 2018)

Warum glaubst Du steht im Code "tag < 5"?

Edit: das ist leider falsch, weil Sonntag 0 ist. Ergo: tag > 0 && tag < 6 && ...


----------



## ffo369 (25. Jun 2018)

super gemacht vieln viel dank mihle 7 du bist super


----------



## mihe7 (25. Jun 2018)

@ffo369 Es wäre allen mehr geholfen, wenn Du in Zukunft Deine Fragen besser formulierst. Eine (vermutlich bessere) Lösung hättest Du gestern innerhalb weniger Minuten von fast jedem im Forum haben können.


----------

